# Wlan-Stick scannt nicht und tut es doch



## mc_gulasch (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab Ubuntu7.04 und einen Edimax EW-7318Ug Wlan-Stick. Installiert hab ich alles gemäß diesem Tutorial:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1642126

Das hat auch wunderbar geklappt. Der Stick blinkt und  wird unter iwconfig aufgelistet, allerdings nicht in den Netzwerkoptionen unter System-Administration-Netzwerk.

Mein Hauptproblem ist die Tatsache, dass mir der Stick bei

iwpriv rausb0 get_site_survey 

sämtliche APs in der Umgebung rausschmeisst, aber bei

iwlist rausb0 scanning

kommt: Interface dosent supprot scanning.

Weitere Probleme sind die Konfiguration des Interfaces, was ich schon mittels der Datei /etc/network/interfaces und auch direkt über iwconfig versucht hab. Dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass iwconfig rausb0 channel N angenommen wird und veränderbar ist, aber iwconfig rausb0 essid bla klappt garnicht. 
Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung, wie ich Ubuntu klarmache, dass mein Stick sehr wohl scannt und es doch bitte selbigen gefälligst konfigurieren soll!

Hab ich irgendwas vergessen? Wenn ihr Infos von mir braucht, einfach fordern. Ich danke für jede Idee!

//EDIT:
So, hab jetzt mal ein bisschen rumgepfuscht und immerhin folgendes zustande gebracht:
In /etc/network/interfaces hab ich

iface rausb0 inet dhcp 
wireless-essid Mein_Router
wireless-channel 6
wireless-mode managed

Dadurch schaff ich es, dass in der System->Administration->Netzwerk zumindest eine Funkverbindung mit diesen Daten besteht. ABER, das größte Prob dürfte jetzt wohl sein, dass ich WPA statt WEP verwende und ich den wpa_supplicant nicht konfiguriert bekomme. Hat da irgendwer Erfahrung. 
Das ursprüngliche 

interface dosen´t support scanning

Problem ist allerdings auch noch nicht gelöst.


----------

